# Bitzenburger owners, please read this



## Tanner B (Jan 15, 2009)

my spacing was'nt even between vanes, was'nt getting 3*120, so i called Bitz, and they said they would send me a new reciever to try, but i also told the guy i spoke to that when i put a shaft on the jig and set the nock into the V inside the hole, when i turn the reciever from one click to the next the arrow shaft does'nt stay centered in the hole, as you go from one click to the next the spacing changes slightly between the shaft and the edge of the hole, he said that would'nt make a difference ....... so i got the new reciever and my spacing is still the same, i took the extra spring and balls out for the other fletching options and just left the 3*120 in, it might not be a big deal, but it's very noticable that the spacing is'nt even. could a few of you guys just put a bare shaft in and turn it from click to click and pay attention to the spacing between the shaft and the edge of the hole to see if it stays the same as the arrow makes a complete rotation, or if the spacing changes slightly as it makes a rotation. i think it should stay in the same spot, even if the spacing is'nt equal once the arrow is in place, if the V is perfectly centered in the reciever, i think that the spacing won't change as the arrow make a rotation. thanks, Brad.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Try a different nock (smaller profile) in the arrow and see if it does the same, or another arrow. Also, with smaller diameter arrows it is amplified....the jig was really designed around the larger aluminums. Sometimes with big nocks they can shift if anything is pinching. This is the reason Zenith came up with their upgrade kit, it makes the perfect jig even better.

If this happened on two receivers, Im guessing theyres something youll find on you arrow fit.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Tanner B said:


> my spacing was'nt even between vanes,
> was'nt getting 3*120,
> so i called Bitz, and
> they said they would send me a new reciever to try,
> ...


Hello Brad:

There is an AFTERMARKET fix,
from Zenith Archery.











Bitz Receiver Upgrade, designed and manufactured by Zenith Archery.

New support plate, with slots,
so you can adjust the support plate for SKINNY Easton X10 arrows
or
the SUPER DUPER FAT carbon or aluminum arrows.


The nock reciever by Bitz, leaves quite a bit to be desired.

The UPGRADED nock receiver has a POST to fit into standard carbon arrows (pull the nock)
and the post fits inside for SOLID, alignment. 

There is another post for Easton Unibushings...just pull the Easton g-nock.

There is another receiver just for pin nock bushings. Pull off the pin nock and shove the pin nock bushing into this post, which has a hole for the pin nock bushing.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Get the Zenith upgrade kit and your problems will go away... :nod: :thumb:


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

had that problem, but it was me. the arrow will shift a bit between vanes and as you attach the clamp. you have to push the nock into the receiver as you attach the clamp to keep the arrow from moving.


----------



## Tanner B (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for the responses, i've used Bitz for years, used several at a bowshop i worked at, i know spacing will go bad when the reciever gets old and sloppy, i always make sure the nock is pressed firmly back into the V from click to click, i tried a few different nocks, super nock, cxl nock, gold tip, always the same result. maybe i'll take a look at the Zenith upgrade, thanks again !! Brad Whiteman.


----------



## brad k (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't waste your time..if you are serious just get a Aerovane jig from fire nock....it's not cheap...but you pay for crap you eat ****...


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Another vote for the Zenith upgrade.

Bitzenburg is missing out by not improving their jig over the years. In fact it seems that the quality is gradually getting worse. 

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I have the Zenith receiver on two of my Bitzenbergers but obtain excellent fletch spacing on standard Bitz receivers by using small groove G nocks where possible. This removes the slop between the nock groove and the receiver blade.

As stated above, it is important to push the nock hard into the v-blade in the receiver and equally important to slide the clamp down the magnet the same every time to seat the vane and hold it there for the number of seconds required for your particular super glue to begin to harden.

Also, liquid super glue spread thin but yet fully glossy works better than gel, except gel is better on feathers because they are porous.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Zenith upgrade


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

brad k said:


> Don't waste your time..if you are serious just get a Aerovane jig from fire nock....it's not cheap...but you pay for crap you eat ****...


Gotta admit, that is one fine piece of equipment!!! Fine, that is, if you plan on using no offset or helix. 
Unless something has changed in the last couple of months, that unit has the arrow pivot at it's extreme back edge to make anything other than a straight fletch. In a perfect world, that rotation would occur at the midpoint of the vane. The day I see that issue addressed is the day I will buy one, but untill then, I guess I will have to blame all my misses on my Bitz ;-)


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

bitz and Z upgrade = happy boy


----------



## rsm (Feb 27, 2005)

Zenith upgrade is the best!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Vortex69 said:


> Gotta admit, that is one fine piece of equipment!!! Fine, that is, if you plan on using no offset or helix.
> Unless something has changed in the last couple of months, that unit has the arrow pivot at it's extreme back edge to make anything other than a straight fletch. In a perfect world, that rotation would occur at the midpoint of the vane. The day I see that issue addressed is the day I will buy one, but untill then, I guess I will have to blame all my misses on my Bitz ;-)


FYI, you can use the Aerovane Jig for helical clamp made by anyone as long as it uses a magnet system. AND BOTH magnet can be adjusted in and out at 1 mm per turn. For 2011 September, we start offering adjustable hook with up to 1.5 degree offset for those who prefer off set.

Link of those including BItz clamp uses and picture on our page for Aerovane.

http://www.firenock.com/main.php?page=AerovaneJig


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

rsm said:


> Zenith upgrade is the best!


I agree, if you already own a Bitz Jig, and you plan to keep it. You owe it yourself to get the Zenith upgrade! Before my Aerovane Jig, it is the best to fletch my Aerovane with. I generally consider it the 2nd best to use for my Aerovane, and best if you do not/cannot want to spend the money on my Aerovane Jig.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm a big fan of my Aerovane Jig w/ adjustable chuck and hook and of course the cool laser.

For comparison, I also own...
1) Bitz w/ Zenith upgrade (great upgrade I might add) 
2) Bohning Blazer Helical jig.


----------



## SzaboZ (Jun 7, 2006)

I simply milled out the factory receiver and made a thicker insert from brass based on my Cartel jig. It works perfectly.


----------

